# Why are you still with Nintendo?



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd like to keep this as peaceful as possible, if you have any criticism make it constructive.

I feel like my excitement for Nintendo has died out since the launch of the Wii in the 7th gen, I would be so excited for what they have to bring at E3 and look forward to upcoming games. I still have fun with Nintendo games but its just their standard "good job" which was not what I experienced during gens 4-6. Game franchises from the Wii and up were really dumb down or luck based so "everyone is a winner" and it just hurts to see how they have evolved or in this case regressed into and making games to appeal to the casuals really bite Nintendo in the ass this time around with the Wii U but there's more to blame than just that. 

Other factors that have hindered my enjoyment towards Nintendo are the consistent censorship from NoA, their insistence on maintaining region lock when everyone else has moved on from it (thank you 3DS devs and Loadiine devs), the awful communication towards consumers whether its about how we feel about upcoming games (Federation Force, Color Splash) and the communication with both consumers and retailers about stock supply for collectors/limited edition which only allow for scalpers to prosper while real fans suffer simply because Nintendo chooses to produce no more or in the case with amiibo not properly informing about supply issues and instead giving vague messages about some being discontinued (again giving scalpers more power). 

I really enjoyed Club Nintendo and I've always seen it as a loyalty program that Nintendo never owed any of its consumers, it was really turning into a real pile of shit on the way out turning all the rewards into digital only and upsetting long time. To me what made Club Nintendo special was getting rewards that were exclusive to the program that you could wear or decorate to show your loyalty and dedication for all the games you bought (or take off from Gamestops cases they have lying around on their shelves) so seeing digital rewards that anyone can buy themselves from the Wii Shop Channel or eShop didnt feel so special. Everyone had high hopes and expectations for this MyNintendo but I didnt, if Club Nintendo was turning awful on the way out with digital rewards I didn't expect anything different with this but what really surprised me is that it mostly benefits those who pay for their games digitally (I'm a physical owner.) This hasnt really bothered me too much since none of the gold coin rewards are anything for me to be jealous of but I guess its the principle and I feel that physical owners purchases should be treated with the same respect as those who choose to buy digitally. Theres many more problems with MyNintendo but overall its disappointing even though I already expected it to be so. 

Then there is Nintendo moving its development with mobile apps, it worries me if any actual game development was taken away to make some shallow mobile game that will be forgotten by the vast majority in a couple months if not sooner but I guess its too soon how the other apps will turn out but Miitomo was not a good first impression of things to come. 

Lastly I would like to address how Nintendo has shifted from casual to more kid friendly over the years, I never grew up with the NES (I started with SNES) but I'm pretty sure the focus was not on kids but for everyone, as it should be. The reason I dont like this focus on kids is because the games as a result are either too dumb down or filled with memes in order to get their attention which again brings up the censorship that makes unnecessary changes from the original source material. This recent E3 reveal on what their plans to only show Legend of Zelda really put a damper to the point where I'm not even sure I care to see what Nintendo has to show anymore for the whole event. Its gotten really hard to be excited for Nintendo over the years and I'm just praying and hoping that there's a light at the end of this tunnel but I don't know if I have it in me to continue walking this path just to end up being disappointed.

How does everyone else feel about this?


----------



## wormdood (Jun 7, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> How does everyone else feel about this?


like you need a new title. . . 
also i agree with everything except the last point i believe that casual is still strong with nintendo maybe not big on wiiu but the 3ds has is fill of casual titles


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 7, 2016)

wormdood said:


> like you need a new title. . .
> also i agree with everything except the last point i believe that casual is still strong with nintendo maybe not big on wiiu but the 3ds has is fill of casual titles


As I mentioned towards the end I feel the shift is from casual to kid friendly. The way how everything is marketed and games developed is definitely more kid focused, Nintendo was never only about kids before this.

P.S. The title is meant to emphasis on why you are still with Nintendo despite all the flaws I pointed out. Thats all.


----------



## wormdood (Jun 7, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> As I mentioned towards the end I feel the shift is from casual to kid friendly. The way how everything is marketed and games developed is definitely more kid focused, Nintendo was never only about kids before this.
> 
> P.S. The title is meant to emphasis on why you are still with Nintendo despite all the flaws I pointed out. Thats all.


that's sort of my point . . . you feel  . . . not to call your feelings incorrect but look at this ad for the original nes
*First NES commercial - YouTube*

i see it being marketed to kids only and directly
. . . in reality what has changed is your age


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2016)

Why I'm still with Nintendo?
I like their first party titles, besides, they got quite some pearls in their library.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 7, 2016)

Nintendo is always hit or miss for me. They can produce great games (SSB), but at the same time also produce games that make me think "That was a waste of money" (PM:SS). And then proceed to make the shitty games canon. Lately, they have been a lot of miss though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2016)

Part of the only thing keeping me using Nintendo products is their first party games. The other part is Pokemon (Pokemon is not a first party game, it's a second party.)
Otherwise I am not an exclusive Nintendo girl, I own and play other systems as well.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 7, 2016)

their stuff cativate me so much, other don't call much my atention ...
I have severe critics and stuff I don't like they do/did but still my favourite :/


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 7, 2016)

Personally, I am mainly a handheld nintendo fan, so I can't relate to this entirely. 

From the moment I got my gameboy color at age six all the way to my 3DS today, I can't say I've ever been let down to the point I'd complain. The library of games, both in quality and quantity, was superb along with all the consoles being, in my case, very durable.

I do also own a Wii but the only time it ever got used was for family holiday reunions.. Don't get me wrong, it's absolutely perfect for those occasions! But as far as solo gaming and online multiplayer goes, the Wii and Wii U just aren't as good as their competitors and I agree they should work more on fulfilling the demands of that share of the audience. It would just make it so much easier to stay completely loyal to them next to sony and microsoft.

As for nintendo club, my country was never eligible to receive any of their newsletter in the first place so yeah... I must say I've been liking them digital gifts haha.

Lastly, as for the mobile app development, I think that as long as it doesn't reflect badly onto their main products, they're free to do whatever they want.

All in all, in my opinion they could very well be leaping into the right direction with the Nintendo NX, just hope it turns out to be as good as I expect it to be.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 7, 2016)

the games. nintendo just has a lot of games i'm interested in that other consoles/handhelds/PC doesn't have.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

Nintendo games, unique products, experiments with unusual ideas and gimmicks, as seen with various accssories for nes, and other consoles. They are doing what others aren't so is fair to say thats how they survive so long in the industry, unlike some other failed hardware and game developers.


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2016)

Because FPS repackaged as something else is not Crème de la Crème IMO.

But Nintendo handhelds are Crème de la Crème for a long time and will continue to be so.

Also Pokémon is life.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 7, 2016)

Because we now have ways to play their games for free. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## petethepug (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm not trying to bash anyone. But you have a good point. It's really frustrating to see Nintendo have those games that make everyone a winner, and not that I'm againsit or anything becuase I do like it. It makes games to easy sometimes. Sometimes so easy I can breeze threw it in a few days *Cough erm Super Mario Galaxy 2, Mario Party 9* but for family use, playing together and chilling out, games like those help keep the drama out of the air.

And yeah it's getting common to see newer consoles starting to fail in the Indurstry once in awhile due to them being so expensive now a days. A PS4 when it had first released was $500 USD per copy. Plus you had to pay for online service which is insane.

I still find older consoles like the GameCube, and Wii good due to its affordabillity, and hacking benifits to make it "better"  and its previous game titles. The Wii U had tried to already provide those benifits but failed obviously. Then they released in game DLC, and then in game content, Amibo's, etc...

Nintendo still try's to provide the challenging parts of games, and fun but fails sometimes in attempt to deliver it to certain users at times.


----------



## Judas18 (Jun 7, 2016)

I think for me it's because they don't seem to be so after my money as say Sony or Microsoft. I've always had Sony consoles and the whole ordeal seems kind of cold with them whereas with Nintendo it feels warmer and more homely. Plus their IP's are so much fun.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2016)

Because most of their consoles and their games were great.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

Because their first party titles are great. (free online too, but i don't use it for much)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

To be honest, Nintendo since 1985 has prioritized the quality of their games above most other things in gaming industry, when nintendo make mistakes, they apologize for it.  They are well respected game company for their hard work in being experimental with hardware, clever ideas for new ways to play games, and various possible things that were unexpected or felt was impossible at the time. Nintendo was responsible for saving video games after the gaming crash of 1983 by using quality control. It seems bad but it made sense.

People seem to trust nintendo even though is visually impossible, The lack of content is worth it over the quality of their products. I have have one game done really well than bunch of games done very poorly. I miss Mr.Iwata nintendo directs, I like seeing creators like Mr Miyamoto watch people play the games he make and enjoy it with his fans,  I like watching the ideas they come up with to make the games. Is true some games have questionable things like "What the heck is this, what am i looking at, why nintendo?" But they put work into it like anyone else. While ps3 and Xbox 360 were making advaces in HD, the wii was making advances in new game play methods thatt would be fun for all. HD was of little importance and still probably is, Xenoblade Chronicles is a glorious looking game, with good music and gameplay, Super mario galaxy has great tunes and gimmicks and new fun things, New super mario bros brought New things to a classic game. 

Is all about saving tthings and invorgating the things people like with improvements while trying new things as a side project. Weather people know or not, or don't care, they are the reasons why playstation exist, porbably why xbox is a thing, why sonic still has a place on consoles, why most things from the 30 past years are still here, or will bring newer things in the future.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have very mixed feelings towards nintendo these days. While I love my 3DS and have gotten many hours of great games out of it, I really have a hard time keeping faith in nintendo. I think I can rely on them to keep a good handheld on the markets, which will keep me coming back, but they really need to improve their third party support for home consoles if they want me to buy them. I passed on the Wii U for a number of reasons, and I can't say I regret it. The Wii U has good games, but there just aren't enough to justify a purchase from me. I really hope they are able to take their next console in a direction that allows it to have a larger game selection, because I'd like them to succeed. They've made some of my favorite franchises like zelda, fire emblem, and smash bros. I just wont be buying any of their systems until I know they have good support, because its a real hit or a miss with them. I also think they could use some restructuring in their American branch because they tend to be unprofessional and have been doing a pretty poor job lately. Their marketing, localizations, and PR have all been pretty bad recently. Fortunately I think that firing Alison Rapp shows that they are looking to make some improvements.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2016)

They still make great games. Handhelds are still great. Home consoles for the past 2 gens.....meh, but at least Nintendo tries to work with them as best as they can, even when others don't. Hoping NX will help Nintendo.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 8, 2016)

They keep making hackable platforms. Love them for that.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 8, 2016)

Despite Nintendo's recent shortcomings, I grew up with their products, and I guess a small part of it is loyalty to a company who made my childhood games awesome. But On the other hand, many of their IP's have become stale with re-hashes and medeocre titles, where-as they will ignore the fan demands and give us everything nder the sun EXCEPT the things we want. Their best IP's haven't seen a game since the Gamecube for crying out loud. Or if we get a new game, it's an "HD Remaster" (Resident Evil, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, etc...)

Splatoon is a big success for Nintendo, and I hope they continue that IP. Although, I haven't seen anything else from them except for the new amiibos coming soon. A mobile version (New 3DS, not phones) would sell like crazy, but I guess Nintendo doesn't like money, or making customers happy. (Again, ignoring fan demands)

But even with their faults, Nintendo keeps me coming back because out of the games they do release, they really bug test and polish their titles before release, instead of rushing out a glitchy turd to patch up later. Their strive for quality amazes me. They don't release bad hardware. They use quality, expensive plastics and parts, with the N64 joystick being the only exception.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 8, 2016)

Loyalty and being thankful for the childhood memories and even the adult ones, being a sappy fanboy. Mario Kart, Pokemon, Super Mario World, Mortal Kombat Trilogy on N64, Super Smash Bros, childhood classics for me. Banjo Kazooie as well. Starfox Adventures, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Super Smash, Deception and Deadly Alliance, teen classics for me. Mario Kart 8, Bayonetta 1-2, Super Smash Bros 4, adult classics. All throughout life pretty much with Pokemon. Really it's just an attachment that I can't shake off. Plus with the hacking of Wii and 3DS, those are huge bonuses, and eventually Wii U once I get that set up.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 8, 2016)

I've never understood all the cries of censorship stateside. While unnecessary, I don't think they're nearly as awful as people make them out to be. Most localization changes are made in good taste and from what I can tell are either faithful to the material or well localized analogues. Removal of some ancillary if not usually creepy aspect of a game does not translate to mass suppression of free thought. If anything I just wish they were more consistent. Compare what's okay (Bayonetta 2) to what isn't (some extra skin in Tokyo Mirage Sessions) and things a little sporadic. 

As for why am I still here? I'm sure to an extent it's nostalgia, the N64 being my first console and all but really I just don't get anything else quite like a Nintendo experience outside of their line of consoles (yes, shitty online infrastructure included ). But speaking more seriously I just find their line of games to have a certain charm and magic, plus nobody does platformers like Nintendo. Hell, most companies don't bother with them at all. As for games like Color Splash, that's a case of Nintendo or in this case Miyamoto having their own ambition shooting them in the foot. Nintendo has proven that sometimes they just aren't content with iterating on their entire library for decades, for better or worse. I guess in that sense, they figure if you want a well written Mario RPG just play Mario & Luigi. Hopefully in time they'll learn to modernize though. If they don't the market will reject them and they'll be forced to act like they are now. Nintendo is a business after all even if it has some colorful characters at the helm every now and then. I've been with Nintendo since I was 4 with Donkey Kong 64 in 1999. Now I'm finishing my 3rd year of university with a Wii U and New 3DS in tow. As long as I keep enjoying their games, I'll keep coming back.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 8, 2016)

Because they still make proper consoles instead of underpowered, locked down x86 PCs.
And I enjoy majority of their first party games.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't feel much "incentive" to "leave" Nintendo, even though I agree with a lot of your points. They still make a lot of fantastic titles but at the same time A LOT of stupid shit, here's some things I hate..

-- General 3DS and Nintendo things --

One thing that really grinds my shit is the FUCKING friend codes. For Christ's sakes, how hard is it to have our own usernames? What makes this even harder for me to accept, is that they actually integrated NNIDs to 3DS, but solely for the eShop...I mean for crying out loud, just make the friends system use NNIDs...We've had unique name identifiers for as long as we've had email. Why the fuck should we have 12 random numbers?!

Region locking. Please stop this shit. Why is it such a problem? Region locking indirectly "promotes" hacking. if there's a game you're dying to play, but have no option to do it....you're likely to turn to hacking. You have no legal obligation to lock your systems to specific regions, so why not let us pay for our shit? Also, fucking hell stop region locking online modes. I've played Triforce Heroes with a bunch of friends in the US (I'm in Europe) and we've had better connectivity than some players I've played with on the EU region. There is NO EXCUSE FOR THIS.

Wifi connectivity..was 5 GHz not a thing when the 3DS was made? Couldn't they at least have added 5 GHz for the New 3DS? So silly. Anyway, internet in general feels so..."taboo" on 3DS. Rather than staying connected, you always have to jump through a bunch of menus in order to play online. "Oh you wanna play online? OK. Switching from Local to Internet.." *10 seconds later* "Connected!" *wait for 3 seconds for message to disappear* "Searching for lobbies...." *10 seconds later* "No games found. Disconnecting.." - If you've been playing 3DS games, you know EXACTLY what I mean. In their defense, I don't know enough about the hardware to say that always being connected is great and viable and shit, but I can't imagine that it wouldn't be.

Is the Wifi hardware of the 3DS just really absolutely brutally fucking awful? Why can it only remember 3 networks (PLEASE tell me that's a software limitation...actually...maybe don't, because then it'd be even crazier why it's limited so hard), why does it detect every extended AP as different ones? I play in school sometimes, it's really weird to see 20 APs rather than just the 1 like every other device ever shows.

Why can you only have 10 StreetPass titles activated?

Here's something I really hate...having multiple consoles. Why OH WHY are we not allowed to use multiple devices? Why can't we sign in to our NNIDs and have our games on both consoles and move our save files back and forth? Why do we have to turn our old system into nothing, when it could actually be useful? When I first got my New 3DS, I didn't want to do a system transfer, because I streamed a lot of 3DS games as I have a capture board on my Old one. I don't know what I'd do without homebrew & CFW. Without hacking I'd be in such a shitty situation.

Why did you remove SwapNote / Letterbox?! Some of you might remember that SwapNote aka Letterbox had online functionality. You could send letters, pictures and recordings to your friends. It was really fun and cute. We were a decent group sending messages back and forth and it was actually fun to see people spending time drawing things and having fun. Then suddenly, Nintendo hears that some people are sending dick pics. "OH SHIT THAT'S OUR RESPONSIBILITY, WE GOTTA SHUT IT DOWN!!!! SHUT IT DOWN NOW BOIS!!!!" - THIS. IS. NOT. NINTENDOS. RESPONSIBILITY. I understand that the 3DS is supposed to be a child friendly device, but jesus christ, you can't even accept strangers as friends, because you both have to add each others stupid 12 digit code. These people know who is sending that shit and are free to delete them. Imagine if every file sharing site would shut down as soon as they discovered that people were uploading NSFW shit....man..


--  Virtual console and eShop --

Virtual console is probably the most underutilized thing ever. Why don't they just spam the fuck out of it so everyone can get their favorite retro titles? That's when people discover they can inject their own games which may work fine..."bai nintendo im going cfw". THEY always get people to WANT CFW. That's their problem. They fiercely fight hacking, going as far as to remove titles from the eShop on a sunday. They have a burning hatred for homebrew and CFW. If they can't provide a better service in legitimate features, it's natural that people are gonna look for solutions.

Why does the eShop client suck so bad? It's a pain to navigate, the search system sucks and expects exact AND full strings. If you quickly wanna find Ocarina of Time, a GOOD search engine will let you type "ocar" and then pop up all results CONTAINING said string, just like how freeShop works. freeShop lets you browse the store AND download at the same time. Things are pretty fucked up when a solo homebrew developer (thank you @TheCruel ) provides a better experience than the original..

Why can their SNES emulator only run on N3DS? Blarg can pretty much run SMW full speed on O3DS. Is it seriously an attempt to tempt people into getting a New 3DS, intentionally crippling the emulator?

Why is VC not cross play? It'd sell a WHOLE lot more if all VC games you bought on your 3DS was also available for free on the Wii U and vice versa, and with cloud saves.

Why so few systems?

--

I could go on and on..


----------



## bowser (Jun 8, 2016)

Loyalty and nostalgia I guess. And most of their games are damn fun.

There have been some recent disappointments for me:
1) Skyward Sword. Loved the game but too much goddamn hand holding by Fi
2) New Super Mario Bros U. Got bored after just a few levels
3) Super Mario 3D World. Great game and looks beautiful but would love a more open world platformer

They just don't make games anymore like they used to. I recently played Wind Waker HD for the first time and it was awesome. Now I'm playing the Metroid Prime Trilogy and I'm blown away. Also played Superstar Saga on Wii U VC and it was money well spent.

I just wish they got back to making awesome games that don't play themselves. A few games recently are giving me hope that they're moving in the right direction. Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D was really tough. Mario & Luigi Dream Team was a great experience with innovative ideas and it took forever to beat. Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright was a gem.

I also don't understand this "there are no games" mindset. Do people really finish one game per day? I play for an hour or two per day and it takes me a couple of weeks to finish a game. There are still many games in my backlog for Wii U and 3DS and even the DS so I'm a happy camper right now.

Oh and I never go online (except to buy games) so I don't have any issues there that other people do.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm 31, got my NES when I was 6.  In 25 years, Nintendo really has changed.  They were basically a shovelware company, had a period of uprising, and now they're like George Lucas working at Disney.  Their original titles on the NES were clones of other games, albeit with a charm the competitors couldn't figure out.  Star Fox is the best example of what Nintendo's early design concepts were like, that is, take someone else's game idea, and put in charm. Myamoto is due credit for this charm but that's about all he is worth.  Recently he's been the shadowy figure telling me "No" on so may things.  No F-zero cause Sega showed him up.  No online multiplayer for Mario, Star Fox, Pikmin, anything.  No you can't have a Mario Wrestling/volleyball game.  No you can't turn off the motion controls, you must use hardware gimmicks at the cost of the game experience.  Nintendo has some of the dumbest reasons for their most blunderous mistakes.  No HDTV output for the GC or Wii because they assumed the adoption rate of HDTVs to be a slow process, but by the wii was out, CRT's were relics. No online play with the Gamecube because ?????.  I remember when the Wii was being announced, they had talked about how Metroid Prime might get an update through WiiConnect24 overnight to add an online multiplayer component, where was that?  What the fuck did WiiConnect24 ever do other than kill a bunch of Wiis in standby while a user was on vacation (it's real before system software 2.x something they didn't think about month long standby terms). And then Iwata, I mean, everyone misses the dude but I'm glad he's not the president anymore.  His ideas were just as half-baked and foolish as Myamoto's have ever been.  A Wii Vitality Sensor!!!!  Quality of Life!!!!!! Wtf this is video games, Nintendo, not some completely unrelated market.  

So basically I'm still with Nintendo for Sakurai.  Even though he doesn't do the Kirby games anymore, they've really shined through the entire Nintendo experience and it's all his responsibility for setting up a magnificent game universe.  Smash is beautiful and really would be the only thing I missed if I lost my Wii U somehow.

I'm defineitly not here for Myamoto's little headgames.  Dude had a romp as a young man, borrowing game concepts, gained popularity and that's it.  Now he thinks he's some omnipotent creator who has a duty to not only protect his IP from what other devs could do with it, but show it off in the most dumb-shit ways possible, tarnishing his reputation.  If that dude gets the boot, I promise we will get good Nintendo IP with up-to-date gameplay features.  Until then though, we're gonna be playing Star Fox: Sit In A Spinning Chair And Look Like A Dumb Fuck And Have No Fun for about 6-7 more years until the dude can't physically come in to "work".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Why am I still with Nintendo ? Because my last name is Nintendo ? XD


----------



## jDSX (Jun 8, 2016)

My first console was the SNES if that is any indication that I've been very fanboyish back when I was a kid but one thing about ninty that I like: 

1. Best hardware made- I mean have you ever heard of a failing wii due to heat or a 3ds screen having a bad capacitor? Me neither but for one I like to think nintendo made their systems to last 

2. BC friendly- Okay so this one isn't agreeable with everyone (I mean where are the NDS games/SNES for the 3ds on the store?) but if you own disks the wii can play GC games and I believe the wii u can with some tool iirc. Look at the GBASP for example. 

3. Never had a cringe bad moment at E3 that I can recall (minus the E3 12 one) if that doesn't show how much a company cares about it's products and player base then I don't know who does.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 8, 2016)

If I have to take a side, I'm going with steam. Or pc gaming, if you prefer. But for some reason, it has to be about consoles vs consoles. As if there's still a huge-ass difference between the things (my pc is connected to my tv and can connect through the steam controller or a PS4 one). So in THAT case...yes, I'm still with nintendo. For a simple reason: the competition sucks.

Not too long ago, someone asked on a non-gaming forum I visit what console was good. She mentions not to care much about hardcore graphics and more 'in the style of Mario'. Of course it wasn't a hard sell (she got a wiiu in the end), but it hit me that the PS4 and xbox one simply do not have much (or any?) of those simple, casual family games.

Sure, you can argue that nintendo captures more of a kid-friendly image than they used to (*looks at Epic Yarn, splatoon and the amiibo's*)...but at least it IS a solid market.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> when nintendo make mistakes, they apologize for it


Color Splash, Mother 3, Sticker Star, Brawl (competition wise- it's a great GAME), Dream Team, Paper Jam...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vayanui8 said:


> I have very mixed feelings towards nintendo these days. While I love my 3DS and have gotten many hours of great games out of it, I really have a hard time keeping faith in nintendo. I think I can rely on them to keep a good handheld on the markets, which will keep me coming back, but they really need to improve their third party support for home consoles if they want me to buy them. I passed on the Wii U for a number of reasons, and I can't say I regret it. The Wii U has good games, but there just aren't enough to justify a purchase from me. I really hope they are able to take their next console in a direction that allows it to have a larger game selection, because I'd like them to succeed. They've made some of my favorite franchises like zelda, fire emblem, and smash bros. I just wont be buying any of their systems until I know they have good support, because its a real hit or a miss with them. I also think they could use some restructuring in their American branch because they tend to be unprofessional and have been doing a pretty poor job lately. Their marketing, localizations, and PR have all been pretty bad recently. Fortunately I think that firing Alison Rapp shows that they are looking to make some improvements.


Hey, look, it's another mind reader!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Despite Nintendo's recent shortcomings, I grew up with their products, and I guess a small part of it is loyalty to a company who made my childhood games awesome. But On the other hand, many of their IP's have become stale with re-hashes and medeocre titles, where-as they will ignore the fan demands and give us everything nder the sun EXCEPT the things we want. Their best IP's haven't seen a game since the Gamecube for crying out loud. Or if we get a new game, it's an "HD Remaster" (Resident Evil, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, etc...)
> 
> Splatoon is a big success for Nintendo, and I hope they continue that IP. Although, I haven't seen anything else from them except for the new amiibos coming soon. A mobile version (New 3DS, not phones) would sell like crazy, but I guess Nintendo doesn't like money, or making customers happy. (Again, ignoring fan demands)
> 
> But even with their faults, Nintendo keeps me coming back because out of the games they do release, they really bug test and polish their titles before release, instead of rushing out a glitchy turd to patch up later. Their strive for quality amazes me. They don't release bad hardware. They use quality, expensive plastics and parts, with the N64 joystick being the only exception.


More mind readers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadowfied said:


> I don't feel much "incentive" to "leave" Nintendo, even though I agree with a lot of your points. They still make a lot of fantastic titles but at the same time A LOT of stupid shit, here's some things I hate..
> 
> -- General 3DS and Nintendo things --
> 
> ...


This thread is motherfucking full of mind readers...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

1) There PR
2) There games
3) The community


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 9, 2016)

I grew up with N64 games like Mario and Zelda so I used to absolutely love anything Nintendo. Nowadays, I'm kind of on the same boat; got mixed feelings about them. On one hand, they still make some really good games and their handheld line of hardware is solid. On the other hand, it seems like they're completely out of touch with consumers and their understanding of network structure makes you wonder if it was designed by someone's grandma. 

I mainly play games on PC and 3DS nowadays. PC for next-gen and the 3DS for its more unique games plus portability. I tried out the Wii U but sold it and have ignored it since. Not because it's casual or "kiddie", but because it has almost no appeal over everything else but a few exclusives. I really liked the Wii, but reusing that name, slapping U at the end and shipping it with subpar hardware in favor of a controller nobody cares about is their worst move in decades. I hope they learn from this and make the NX more open ended.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 9, 2016)

Because everyone else sucks.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 9, 2016)

Because i have been with Nintendo ever since i was a little kid.
However, i acceot Nintendo has created some shitty games (PM:SS, or Latest Mario Party's)
I still like them because most of the games i have played from them had been good (KI:U, SSB4, TLOZ: SS; etc.) so i will always gonna be in their side
Im also in Playstation side *but i dont have a goddamn ps3/ps4...


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm still with Nintendo because they still make the best games and innovative hardware.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2016)

To be honest at this point I wouldn't say that I am anymore, my interest in the 3DS and it's new games has waned as shown by the fact that I'm getting more and more interested in arcade/arcade-like games that are becoming few and far between on new consoles, which is why I've really gotten big on emulation of systems instead of buying new ones. Unfortunately this is the big reason why my interest in the 3DS in general has waned, it just isn't good at emulating systems beyond NES/FDS, GB/C, Genesis/CD/32X, and SNES games and the bulit-in AGB_FIRM is rubbish.


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 9, 2016)

One reason, they have my fav game series of all time: ZELDA series


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm still with Nintendo because it makes games I like.

I love every Kirby game out there. For every console, I have never felt down by any of its games.

I couldn't live without Zelda by now, those games are what my life is about. 

And, I'm still with Nintendo, and Sony, and Valve. Because these are companies, not private friends, and I like to stick with everyone because of the great and different things each one deliver.

So, in short, I'm still with Nintendo because of its first party games. With Sony because of the third party support, and with Valve because of the Steam games, cheap and better in many ways to console ports.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 9, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> And, I'm still with Nintendo, and Sony, *and Valve*.


You show loyalty to a digital distribution platform? Thats like saying you are taking sides with the eShop, PSN or Live.

Would of made more sense if you meant the games they developed (Team Fortress, Half Life, Left 4 Dead)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 9, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> You show loyalty to a digital distribution platform? Thats like saying you are taking sides with the eShop, PSN or Live.
> 
> Would of made more sense if you meant the games they developed (Team Fortress, Half Life, Left 4 Dead)


Why is that weird? Steam is an amazing distribution platform for consumers and developers and publishers. I actually *WANT *my games on Steam, unlike most other distribution platforms. Steam does something for me rather than against me. *Cough* uPlay *cough*Origin*cough*


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Why is that weird? Steam is an amazing distribution platform for consumers and developers and publishers. I actually *WANT *my games on Steam, unlike most other distribution platforms. Steam does something for me rather than against me. *Cough* uPlay *cough*Origin*cough*


Because there are much better sales elsewhere, feel free to stick with just steam but you definitely aren't looking hard enough if you think they are the best.


----------



## Wellington2k (Jun 9, 2016)

Why am I still with Nintendo?
They make some fun games. I like fun games. Thusly, I like Nintendo.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 9, 2016)

Wellington2k said:


> Why am I still with Nintendo?
> They make some fun games. I like fun games. Thusly, I like Nintendo.


No one ever denied that, but their other flaws makes it harder to appreciate the one thing they do best. I envy your optimism though.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

I have to agree with the mixed opinions in this thread.

While Nintendo have such a high replay value for their older games, and were a great company back then, I've definitely noticed the casual > kids thing over the last 10 years or so. In fact, their UK marketing does not exist other than on children's TV, I only know this because I have a 4 year old sister, and she watches children's TV, and I know there's Nintendo adverts, but not on any other channel in Freeview.

What else can I say?

The quality has also significantly gone down in the last 10 years. Me and my friend (who doesn't even like Nintendo) were talking on Twitter, while of course he likes FPS and such (although I noticed one attractive to me part in his personality - he isn't an outright fanboy, and has tried other games/consoles) - he did admit the older Nintendo games were "OK". He agreed with me, that Nintendo has gone straight down the pan with their quality, he does say there for kids, but I can agree for the games released in the past 10 years. I'm not seeing it anymore.

That's why I refuse to buy the Wii U. The quality has gone down, and the Nintendo 'magic' that seems to be present in the older games, has disappeared since the Wii.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 9, 2016)

Nintendo has always been a love / hate relationship with me.

Nintendo do some crazy things that make you stop and go "why Nintendo", the most recent one is selling the 3DS XL in the UK without a charger, because they thought everyone would be upgrading from the 3DS and already have one... I thought that was pretty arrogant, like Nintendo didn't expect to gain any new customers such as myself.

When i owned a GameCube it was my first an only console, having mainly been a PC gamer until then. It did annoy me how Nintendo got little 3rd party support and the GameCube seemed to be killed off pretty quick.

However it's the exclusives games that keep me coming back to Nintendo and in all fairness to Nintendo they have tried to innovate a lot.

The only reason i own a 3DS is for Pokemon, however since owning one I have loved the little features like been able to street pass, not that many people in my area / town seem to walk around with a 3DS (can't say i do either) however its a great features when you go to events where other gamers are.

What i do love about the Wii U is the amount of 4+ player games that can be played locally, it's something the Xbox or PlayStation just don't seem to bother with much anymore, which is a real shame as their's nothing better than having a few friends round to play games, rather than play them over the internet.

Nintendo are 10 years behind in areas such as online gaming and digital downloads, however I guess you could say i like that Nintendo is different than Microsoft / Sony too.

As i started with its certainly a love / hate thing, however Pokemon, Mario Kart and perhaps Smash Bros will keep me coming back to Nintendo, even if i don't get the console on launch day. The second revision of Nintendo's handhelds are usually so much better anyway, for example the DS Lite and 3DS XL.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 9, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Because there are much better sales elsewhere, feel free to stick with just steam but you definitely aren't looking hard enough if you think they are the best.


Well. Where I live, I cannot find any physical media game for PC. No discs, no drives, nothing. 

Steam is present here, and even accepts payments with my currency. Discounts are the cheapest around here (since there's no other kind of PC gaming distribution). But if you're talking about Origin or uPlay, I think you should check that again. And the DRM-free pages, well, I've seen GOG and like pages, but I find it easier to have it all in one simple list, ready to be downloaded, or played. That's fine for me.

Anyway, that's off-topic. I still like Nintendo for their well-known franchises. Who could hate Kirby, Mario or Zelda?


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Anyway, that's off-topic. I still like Nintendo for their well-known franchises. Who could hate Kirby, Mario or Zelda?


Someone who only played Xbox and thinks it is the first console, and Halo was the first FPS, and Windows 10 is the best OS ever with no spyware will! Heil Microsoft!


----------



## koyuki38 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not a Nintendo fan boy, but only a DS and 3DS fan boy.
Or i was Once

Then i bought a new 3DS full price day one.
1st I saw that screen had yellow tint and bad contrast compared to my old 3DS.

Then i discovered i bought a cheap 3DS because nintendo find it's fine to sell 'high quality' and 'poor quality' 3DS in the same store.

I do not trust Nintendo anymore for anything. No more day one buy

my story is so interresting


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 9, 2016)

*shrug* I have limited amount of time on games. Responsibilities or something. Anyway, I want the best bang for my buck, and that's nintendo. I play nintendo games for fun, because their 1st party games always have at least a good bit of fun in them, even the "kid" ones. I definitely play my 3ds more than anything else.

I have a PC for any of the ps4 or xbox1 games that I really want to play. Their limited first party offerings aren't usually to my taste, from what I've played on friend's consoles. I'll get a ps4 when kingdom hearts 3 comes out, though. Unless that too is going to PC, in which case I'll just wait.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jun 9, 2016)

Nintendo is a gentleman. He opens doors for me and pulls my seat out. And he knows no means no.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 9, 2016)

I am feel same... but I do not have Japanese WiiU console here in US. So I understand feeling of Western people when is bring games from Japan with editing! I think I will stay close to nintendo only for Zelda & Smash Bros. Zelda will always be a favorite product and I like to play Smash competively. Perhaps little Mario games... I am no longer become excited for Nintendo. That fire is gone.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> I am feel same... but I do not have Japanese WiiU console here in US. So I understand feeling of Western people when is bring games from Japan with editing! I think I will stay close to nintendo only for Zelda & Smash Bros. Zelda will always be a favorite product and I like to play Smash competively. Perhaps little Mario games... I am no longer become excited for Nintendo. That fire is gone.


Are you referring to the censorship issues with nintendo? Is no surpris that it still exist btween Asia and usa, but it's nintendo, we can't really expect much from that part of them. I do disike the ideas of their censorship, but sometimes i also see why it was done, So while is sad they still do it, is also their idea of localization, the unintentional way to market games into ways we feel comfortable, since most people still think USA And ASIA hav two different mind sets when it comes to cuture boundaries. 

I would like to have played some exclusive games from japan, but the only way to is learn japanese, import the game or hope it has english subtitles.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are you referring to* the censorship issues with nintendo?* Is no surpris that it still exist btween Asia and usa, but it's nintendo, we can't really expect much from that part of them. *I do disike the ideas of their censorship, but sometimes i also see why it was done*, So while is sad they still do it, is also their idea of localization, the unintentional way to market games into ways we feel comfortable, since most people still think USA And ASIA hav two different mind sets when it comes to cuture boundaries.
> 
> *I would like to have played some exclusive games from japan, but the only way to is learn japanese, import the game or hope it has english subtitles.*



While I live in Japan I do not worry such thing or have any idea to start. And now I am Japanese person live in USA. I am now see and experience such thing when they re localize games. I do not like this. I am very use to Japanese original creator vision of their work. I think one reason why western people like many games, doujins, visual novels from Japan is because is have no filter. I have no problem with last thing you are say! :'D But only issue is now only to import my country game through amiami or play-asia? I am pay like 1.5 more when many time ago I buy from local game store... at normal price... (｡•́︿•̀｡)

(P.S. Who here is excited for reko rabbu?!) (♥ω♥ ) ~♪


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> While I live in Japan I do not worry such thing or have any idea to start. And now I am Japanese person live in USA. I am now see and experience such thing when they re localize games. I do not like this. I am very use to Japanese original creator vision of their work. I think one reason why western people like many games, doujins, visual novels from Japan is because is have no filter. I have no problem with last thing you are say! :'D But only issue is now only to import my country game through amiami or play-asia? I am pay like 1.5 more when many time ago I buy from local game store... at normal price... (｡•́︿•̀｡)
> 
> (P.S. Who here is excited for reko rabbu?!) (♥ω♥ ) ~♪


Not sure what that reko rabbu game is, sorry

But you are right about what you said, it is true that people prefer the uncut uncensored things from japan, but even japan now starts to censor things, I recently learned that just as backwards oppisites as Japan and usa are.

Japan will censor any content that features realistic content such as god of war while america will not.
At the same time, America will censor anime and cartoon content while Japan will not.
Of course i say this about the already rating system of the ESRB and CERO featuring the blood, violent, sexual content. Is a oddity that i probably don't get but once again, our cultures are diferent about the things thy have and is main reasons why we don't get games, and remains exclusive to japan, and the games america makes remains exclusive to america sometimes.

Nintendo's ideals and policies may seem ba and harmful to the reptatuion but is what they believe and i guess they want a certain image to maintain, for what? i dunno, maybe to appeal to wider audiance of gamers instead of the hard core mature or gamers already invested in them.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 9, 2016)

Yoshimashin said:


> And he knows no means no.


Color Splash.


----------



## NohrPrince (Jun 10, 2016)

I stick with Nintendo only for the games. Zelda has been an important game to me, and I have played and beaten nearly every single game in the series. I love it to death. And they are also behind Fire Emblem, Pokemon, and other franchises that I love, too. As a company, I hate what they do. Their censorship thrown into every jrpg is disgraceful, and ruins a lot of it for me. Many people get sick of hearing us complain about the censorship, but let's face it: we are sick of dealing with the censorship. It's pretty much taking pieces out of a game, no matter how big or small. Fire Emblem, Bravely Second, and now Tokyo Mirage Sessions (which I won't be getting for how horribly they messed it up). This is why I am excited for JRPGs like Persona 5: they won't be censored because they aren't dictated by the toxic Nintendo Treehouse. 

Another issue, that has settled down just a bit, are amiibo. I love amiibo and I have collected over 20 of them, but they started off HORRIBLY. They were highly coveted by every Nintendo fan, the preorders crushed Gamestop's servers, and we never got to see certain amiibo in stores. I had to resort to importing for a majority of mine, or just be pure lucky and be there on the day of release. But at least it's toned down just a little bit.

Oh and did I mention how disgusting Color Splash is? Yeah, they need to listen to the fans more if they want to please us.

Other than the godawful censorship and mostly handled amiibo situation, Nintendo is still a beloved company to me. However, I won't support them in many scenarios if they continue on this path of censoring the games we deserve. At this point, I only care for Zelda, Fire Emblem, and Pokemon from them, which is plenty for me. Now, I just continue to wait for Pokemon Moon and Zelda U. But for other games concerning Nintendo, I just look forward to mostly 3rd party games like Monster Hunter and Dragon Quest.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, for me, Nintendo seems to be the only company that knows how to do handheld consoles right.  I don't want a console that can DO everything, if that were the case, I can turn on my smartphone and tap away at games, listen to music, or even have cameras

My only issues with Nintendo is:
-  Terrible distribution in NA/Canada - why don't we get events for Pokemon here, or even more launch title events?
-  Amiibos - now I don't collect them, but some amiibos are apparently so rare, they cost an arm and a leg here - while I can buy the exact same thing on Amazon from Japan for 60% less than what the NA price is...(And the fact that some characters are so rare they pretty much never existed - I've never seen a Ness amiibo in the wild!)
-  terrible eshop/account infrastructure - NNIDs and everything else should not be a thing.  There should be one base account with many systems linked to it, and that it can track your purchases and everything else....


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 10, 2016)

Idk, I always resorted to nintendo when I needed I new handheld. I just betrayed nintendo handhelds once, and was PSP over DS. For some reason DS is not so appealing to me. It's like two GBA stitched badly together, and I already own a GBA. Also the GBA had an amazing amount of cool games, while I personally don't like much the titles of the DS. The PSP also had monster hunter back then, which is mostly why I came back to nintendo with a 2DS.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 10, 2016)

I already attempted to switch to Xbox, PlayStation, or PC, but none of these platforms got as many games I love to play as Nintendo.

Xbox is all about shooters (a category I terribly dislike), PlayStation mostly has porn-themed games (at least, it's hard to find any JRPG without porn, that isn't Final Fantasy), and Steam games are either very laggy on my Tablet, or it'll get unbearably hot quickly.
Don't even get me started on Mobile Games, the vast majority of them suck, anyway.

Nintendo is the ultimate proof you can also have fun games without blood, porn, and violence.


----------



## supergamecube (Jun 10, 2016)

I can't say I like shooters, or anything with blood, gore, and violence very much either, I did get an Xbox360 a few years ago to see if it had anything that I would like, and it had nothing that appealed to me, so I got rid of it sometime ago. Mobile games? Don't get me started on those, they're basically the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 12, 2016)

There are some hidden indie gems in the vast amount of mobile games, but majority of them are clones of CoC/Candy Crush that are desperate for your money.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> Idk, I always resorted to nintendo when I needed I new handheld. I just betrayed nintendo handhelds once, and was PSP over DS. For some reason DS is not so appealing to me. It's like two GBA stitched badly together, and I already own a GBA. Also the GBA had an amazing amount of cool games, while I personally don't like much the titles of the DS. The PSP also had monster hunter back then, which is mostly why I came back to nintendo with a 2DS.


hell yeah the GBA was best portable console for me too, best games (and snes conversions were good), I also seem to like 12-bit audio


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> I already attempted to switch to Xbox, PlayStation, or PC, but none of these platforms got as many games I love to play as Nintendo.
> 
> Xbox is all about shooters (a category I terribly dislike), PlayStation mostly has porn-themed games (at least, it's hard to find any JRPG without porn, that isn't Final Fantasy), and Steam games are either very laggy on my Tablet, or it'll get unbearably hot quickly.
> Don't even get me started on Mobile Games, the vast majority of them suck, anyway.
> ...



Did you say playstation had porn games? I don't think so, at least not in this country.... Unless you mean something lik Dead or alive Xtreme 3


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 12, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> There are some hidden indie gems in the vast amount of mobile games, but majority of them are clones of CoC/Candy Crush that are desperate for your money.


Just like Xbox and PS have genres different than those mentioned by other guys - Xbox being 'nothing but shooters' as a case in point is just nonsense - these games are showed off the most simply because they're pretty much the most popular genre, especially with casuals... whoever it was that sold his/her 360 for the too many shooters reason, well you missed out on some classic games, just like there are some on Sony consoles. And mobile games, if you look for them!

Back to Nintendo, yeah I'm still with them, bought the NES when I was about 15 with my birthday money, bought the SNES on its Euro launch day, bought near enough every Nin system since. You could say I'm a fan then, and why not. Nintendo games are still 'special' for me, that little bit magic as it were - if videogames were holiday periods, Nintendo games would be Christmas! Sure these special games don't seem to be appearing anywhere near as often as they used to do, but I'm now 40yo, and I'll probably still be buying Nintendo consoles (if they're still doing em) when I'm 60! 
BUUUT... from the N64 onwards, they've not been my main console. I've been lucky enough to afford more than one console since I left school, and whilst my SNES certainly smashed my Megadrive for game hours, it was the PS1 that beat the N64 for the same thing (in fact, I probably played on my Saturn more too!). PS2 beat Gamecube for my game time, 360 & PS3 beat Wii, and both my PS4 and XO are beating the Wii U. 
Basically yes I'm still with Nintendo, but thankfully I can afford more than one console, coz if I couldn't I'd have to pick between MS or Sony machines: Nintendo games might be virtual Christmas for me, but Christmas doesn't last the whole year does it.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did you say playstation had porn games? I don't think so, at least not in this country.... Unless you mean something lik Dead or alive Xtreme 3


Well, I live in Japan, and therefore access the Japanese PS Store.
Each time I try to find any RPG at all, I always end up with one that's either Final Fantasy, or one that contains porn.

However, I recently found some Touhou Project RPG's in the PS Store, and I'm even playing one right now.
Touhou Project at least doesn't include porn, blood, shooting, etc., and the story line so far is really nice.

Also, Dead or Alive is no RPG...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Well, I live in Japan, and therefore access the Japanese PS Store.
> Each time I try to find any RPG at all, I always end up with one that's either Final Fantasy, or one that contains porn.
> 
> However, I recently found some Touhou Project RPG's in the PS Store, and I'm even playing one right now.
> ...


Well I didn't know that, nice to meet you lady from japan. I Figured they would be the same kind of games here like there, Tales of Xesteria, Final fantasy, Sword art online, Shin megami Tensei, Persona, Valkyrie Chronicles, I'm sure there is more than just porn games for playstation. Though i wouldn't know since japan has different content. So is interesting.


----------

